# Lowrance HDS-5x



## klumpi (8. Mai 2012)

Kann sich einer die Streifen erklären?????

gruss ralf.

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/641/20120508093430.jpg


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*

Ja das sind Raubende Fische wenn du so ein echo hasst schnell Köder ins Wasser


----------



## zanderheli (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*

eindeutig Luftblasen!


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*

Entweder Fische beim Synchronschwimmen oder was es mit recht hoher wahrscheinlichkeit ist, aufsteigende Luftblasen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*

Ja klar Luftblasen


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*

Sorry Ralf hab dir Quark erzählt sind doch Luftblasen die beiden haben recht


----------



## gründler (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*

Moin

Hier wird wohl wieder mal das wichtigste übersehn.

Alles was im Wasser unsere Echos reflektiert,kommt als Bild irgendwie zurück.

So kann das alles mögliche sein.

Ich hatte auch mal solch einen Balken,stellte sich dann als langes einzelnes Kraut/Alge/Pflanze raus.

Daher kann man nur schätzen was es wirklich ist.

lg#h


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Hier wird wohl wieder mal das wichtigste übersehn.
> 
> ...


 

Okay dann behaupte ich jetzt das es versunkene Dampflok ist. #d

Aber mal ehrlich das sind mit sicherheit Luftblasen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*

Naja wenn man den Köder runter lässt wird man ja feststellen ob Kraut Fisch oder eine Dampflok hoch kommt bei luftblasen wirds schwierig


----------



## klumpi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*

Luftblasen hört sich doch gut an,ich werde das mal beobachten.


----------



## Shira11 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*

Bei mir war die Empfindlichkeit zu hoch gestellt.

Ich hatte das als dauerbild vor Anker in der Strömung#h


----------



## Gerd II (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5x*

Hallo,
möchte mir auf die Schnelle noch ein HDS 5 (wahrscheinlich 5x) zulegen . Kann mir jemand sagen wie weit die Reichweite eines 83/200 Gebers ist . Angegeben sind ja immer nur die 1500m vom 50/200 khz Geber.
Wollte aber höchstens bis 300 Meter Tiefen messen.
Ist ja schließlich auch eine Kostenfrage und was nicht unbedingt sein muß..... .

Gruß Gerd


----------

